# Pipe or Cigar?



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry about the duplicate post...wanted to give both sides an equal shot...

What to smoke this AM?

I've a habit of dropping my kiddo off at school, then heading to a roadside drive-in espresso bar for some Java and a smoke while I watch the world head off to work.

Which shall I have today? Cigar or pipe? Weather is not a factor as I'll be in my heated pickup...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm normally a cigar smoker but I like the pipe in the morning as well as the early afternoon. 

Anything else though most always requires a cigar or a combination of cigar and pipe. I just love the complexities of a cigar but I've picked up pipe because of the numerous flavors that it offers and some really neat tastes that my palate doesn't always get from a cigar.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Could be either or. What do you fancy?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I understand. One of the things that attracts me to the pipe, is that it seems to "tune" my palate so I can better appreciate a cigar's nuances.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Could be either or. What do you fancy?


I can't say right now without mucking with the poll which I've taken a keen interest in as it's currently, as of my last checking, 5-1 in favor of pipe including both cigar and pipe forum polls...very interesting to me indeed!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well my plans just got changed...this is going to have to decide tomorrow's smoke instead, so keep voting!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Pipes seem to be on the upswing among the cigarmen on the forum. Just sayin'.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

For me, tamping and relighting while driving equates to distracted driving. Even as a passenger, I find that I smoke a pipe too fast when in a car.
I do enjoy a nice Toscano style Denobli/Parodi when behind the wheel... As a plus, since they're dry cured a box can sit in the glovebox for months with no ill effects!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I prefer the pipe for a couple reasons.... 

Flavors.. There are so many options with the pipe. A nice Va/Per to give a little morning spice... some Latakia when unwinding or in the cold.. An aro to be a crown pleaser.. Just so many options and choices..

Cost... I can smoke 5 or 6 pipes a day and not even worry about it. 5 or 6 sticks adds up pretty quick... 

The system... I like playing with the pipe.. the tamp and the just the process...

Now sometimes I don't want to deal with the pipe... I want low maintenance so then I will pull out a cigar now. And sometimes I don't want to think about it a cigar is great... Still have some different flavor profiles but to me most of them are variation on the same theme... 
Mike


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Variety, cost, flavour. The pipe wins. As prices climb faster than income I think you will see more and more cigar smokers take up the pipe.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

...also, time is not an issue, nor is safety, as I simply sit in the parking lot and watch the cars go by...relaxing to me...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gonna run these through one more time before I hit the sack...guess I'll find out in the morning what I'll be smoking...haven't checked the score since the AM...but at that time the pipes were giving the cigars a thorough drubbing...we'll see... thanks everyone for participating, it's been fun for me!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, the final tally is:

20/8 in favor of cigars on the cigar side.
7/24 in favor of pipes on the pipe side

27/32 in favor of a morning pipe over a morning cigar overall. After a slow start, cigar BOTL's mounted a stirring comeback, but 'twas not to be this time. Congrats pipe BOTL's on your hard fought victory...I WIN! (as I would've with either result, but no need for splitting of hairs here!)

Thanks for chiming in everyone!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats on the WIN!!!!! Isn't it great when you win no matter the outcome?

Now the REAL question  What baccy are you going to fill that pipe with? There are so many great choices...

If you say Mixture #79 some of us may have to hack the system to change our votes too <G>
Mike


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lately, when I've had a pipe in the morning, It's been Anniversary Kake...goes really well with my Irish breakfast tea w/cream & honey or coffee w/caramel & cream (I like sweets! lol).


----------

